# follies slow to grow



## lindylou1 (Feb 3, 2011)

Hi,

This is my first post on this site and and I am on my first round of IVF.

I am on the short protocol and started stims with 150 Gonal F on 27/1. My day 7 scan on Wed looked good, 9 follies on left and 10 on the right and all had grown well since the day 5 scan. Was told then that EC would be monday, although hormone levels were not quite as high as the Dr would have liked so he upped my dose to 225. 

I went for my day 9 scan today and my little follies haven't grown much at all since Wednesday. I would have thought that they would have grown a bit with the extra drugs. The nurse was a bit unsure (?) but said the clinic would def not increase my dose beyond 225. Does anyone know if this is normal?  

Does anyone have any advice on how I can encourage my follies to get bigger? I am drinking 2 to 3 litres of water a day, using a hottie on my tum and eating lots of eggs, nuts, seeds, spuds, white meat, yoghurt, cheese etc but I am a non-milk drinker and am worrying that I might be missing out.

Any advice welcome


----------



## dawnie1704 (Feb 25, 2010)

Hi Lindylou


Just wanted to say good luck for EC on MOnday!   I am having EC on Tuesday!


It sounds like you are doing everything you can already! I am on my second round of treatment and both times i have had small follies that have not grown! 


Dawn xx


----------



## ctm (Sep 12, 2007)

Hi Lindylou,

Just wanted to say that my follies are often slow developers, they tend to have a growth spurt during the last day or so.

I have only ever been on fostimon and have had 300 on some occassions.

Best of luck for when your ec comes.


Coz x


----------



## lindylou1 (Feb 3, 2011)

Hi ladies,

Thanks for your replies Dawn and Coz, you have put my mind at rest. 

Dawn - Good luck for ec on Tues. Let me know how you get on. Fingers crossed for you.  

Think my ec will be Wed now. Had this mornings blood results back and they say everything is fine so guess I should just sit back and relax over the weekend and hope to see some growth come monday's scan.

Lynn x


----------



## dawnie1704 (Feb 25, 2010)

Lindylou


Good luck for monday's scan! 
Make sure you do lots of relaxing this weekend and try not to worry too much(i know easier said then done)
Letme know how you get on.


Dawn xx


----------



## JulieBoo (Jul 6, 2005)

I had my day 9 short protocol scan today and thankfully my follies have more than doubled in size since weds, but they still have to grow another 6mm.  I am scheduled for my EC on Weds and so nervous (this is my first time).


Good luck to you both for your EC's, nice to find others at the same stage as me.


I haven't done anything special at all as far as health goes, I'm trying to lay off the caffeine a little, and cut my exercise down to just 30 mins a day gentle walk/run (I'm in the Army, normally do much more than that), oh and I quit smoking and cut drinking down to one small glass of wine a week ... it's been stressful, my body doesn't understand why I am punishing it so much and my soldiers all think I'm pg already ... lol.


Lots of luck and love to everyone on this IVF roller-coaster.   


Julie


----------



## Blossomtree (Aug 3, 2010)

Hey LindyLou

I'm currently stimming on my 2nd ICSI and during my 1st cycle I had similar to you. I was started on 150 dose and had lots of follies, so much so they were worried about OSSH and booked me in for scans every other day! However by 3rd scan they had not grown much. So my dose was then upped to 225 an further 2 days of stimming was added and my EC put back 2 days. I was told that if they hadn't grown enough  they would cancel the cycle.

Luckily they did grow and EC went ahead, if 2 days late. So don't worry I'm sure yours will catch up now they've upped your dose. I was also worried this was not enough time for them to grow but they assured me that even without the drugs (injection free day & trigger day) that your follies continue to naturally grow, as they have been kick started by the drugs and maintain this momentum until EC.

I only got 5 follies that contained eggs and only 3 of them mature enough to be used for ICSI which resulted in a BFN for me. This time around I've been put on 300 stimms from start and my follies are doing much better size wise (and my tummy is sore which it wasn't first time around so I'm taking that as a good sign too) so fingers crossed more will contain eggs this time  

I hope you get a good result at EC next week. My EC will be Thurs so let me know how you get on cycle buddy  

Lou


----------



## lindylou1 (Feb 3, 2011)

Hi girlies,

I'm so pleased I found this site,  it's really helpful being able to speak to others going through the same thing and at the same stage in tx. I am trying hard to relax over the weekend, although that said, I am night shift! 

Lou, thanks for sharing your experience, am hoping and praying for growth and dreading a cancelled cycle. sorry to hear things didn't work out for your first tx. Sending you lots of luck for this one.      Let me know how it goes on thurs. 

Julie - Your follies seem to be doing really well. I too usually do loads of exercise and am finding it hard cutting back to 30 mins a day. I'm usually in the gym pretty much every day. I'm in the police and finding the kit a bit uncomfortable to wear due to bloated tummy.
Good luck for Wed. Here's some luck for you too.    

Lynn xx


----------



## JulieBoo (Jul 6, 2005)

Hi Lynn


Oh totally with you on the kit being uncomfortable ... my combats are killing me as my tummy is quite bloated and I'm so conscious of the soldiers thinking I'm PG already!  Obviously at the moment I don't want to broadcast what I'm doing.


Thanks for the good luck ... I'm a little nervous, but relieved I'll be asleep for the whole thing.  It's crazy how you go from worrying about one thing to another every single day ... can I do the injections?  Are my follicles growing? Are they big enough?  Are there any eggs?  Will they fertilize? bla bla bla ... and that's only the first 2 weeks!  I'm finding giving myself a little treat for getting through each day helps.  For example, tonight hubby is letting me choose a DVD of MY choice and he will watch (snooze) through it with me.  Tomorrow I plan to scoff a bar of galaxy and so on.


As for the Phys, it's hard to slow down, but my top tip is to record an episode of Glee onto my IPOD, walk on the treadmill watching it and speed up to just where you have to jog every time they sing a song.  Episode last 35mins, I've done a gentle work out, enjoyed it and didn't even notice I wasn't really sweating too much (or that the other soldiers are looking at me and thinking I'm slacking and perhaps ought to be working harder considering how much weight I've put on lately).


So EC's we have:
Lynn on Mon
Dawn on Tue
Me on Wed 
and Lou on Thur


Perhaps we should all catch up on Fri and see how it all went.  Good luck and hugs to all of us!!! 


Julie xx


----------



## lindylou1 (Feb 3, 2011)

Julie,

I'm loving the idea of your glee workout, sounds like fun! I have been getting a few strange looks at the gym too from peeps wondering why I am suddenly walking on the treadmill instead of running like an idiot and I'm really missing my spinbox classes. 

It will sooooooooooooooo be worth it all tho if we have success! 

Lynn x


----------



## Blossomtree (Aug 3, 2010)

Hey Ladies

A whole week of EC's next week then, wow we should get a good number of eggs as a collective! Will defo let you all know how my ovaries performed on Friday  

I'm feeling sooo the last few days. Is anyone else getting stabbing pains along their sides? I am getting them at night mostly (after I inject) and more so if I move suddenly and after I drink a pint of water - weird I know!

Know what you mean about the excercise too, I go to the gym every morning at 6:30 and run/swim for an hour as well as doing a 8 mile canal run at weekends. I was doing this on the morning of my baseline scan when I got told off and told to stop everything! So I'm not even swimming right now and feeling so guilty for doing sod all except eat and sleep and moan about looking fat  

Good luck for the week ahead gang x


----------



## dawnie1704 (Feb 25, 2010)

Hi Ladies!


I hope you are all having a lovely weekend!


Lou i have been getting lots of stabbing too! Last night when i went to bed i had a really sharp pain. It was so sharp it made me jump. I then spent the rest of the night worrying that i have ovulated  Hopefully i am just being paranoid. I have taken all my drugs at the right times.


I will def let you all know how it goes on Tuesday!
Good luck everyone


----------



## JulieBoo (Jul 6, 2005)

Hi All,

I've been getting ovulation like stabbing pains on both sides for the past 2 days, I too am nervous about ovulating too soon, but it sounds like a common experience, so trying not to worry.  Also my boobs are HUGE and so sore.  Normally get like this a few days before my AF, I can't imagine how they can get any bigger ... I may need to go shopping for a new 'over the shoulders boulders holder' at this rate.

Lots and lots of luck to us all, may the warmer weather bring us lots of lovely eggs and the love of valentines day week, fertilise, grow and surround them in stickyness.

Julie x


----------



## lindylou1 (Feb 3, 2011)

Hi girls,

Hope everyone has had a good weekend with lots of R and R and hoping that the coming week is a good one for us all. 

My boobs have become rather enlarged too, DH is delighted, lol! They haven't been sore as such but very sensitive. Tummy is massively bloated too, struggling to get my zips up. Oh, the joys!

I've had alot of discomfort around my left ovary but not so much on the right and also the odd sharp pain. Sounds as though that must be pretty normal if we are all experiencing it.

Starting to worry a wee bit about what tomorrow's scan will bring. Trying not to think about it too much but it's soooo hard not to.

    to you all 

Lynn xxx


----------



## JulieBoo (Jul 6, 2005)

Hey Lynn

Lots of positive thoughts winging their way to you for tomorrow's scan.  

xx


----------



## dawnie1704 (Feb 25, 2010)

Lynn good luck for your scan tomorrow


----------



## lindylou1 (Feb 3, 2011)

Hi ladies,

Firstly - good luck for your ec tomorrow Dawn. Will be thinking about you and fingers crossed you get some lovely eggies. Keep us posted.

My scan went fine this morning and blood results have come back okay so I have my ec on Wednesday at 10 am. I can't say how relieved I was to find out my lazy follies had grown. We had sixteen follies, seven of which are 16mm + and the rest a little bit smaller so hpefully some of those might catch up a bit by wed.

Dawn - what med was your trigger shot and did you have any side effects? I have to take mine tonight at 11pm (Ovitrelle).

Lynn xx


----------



## Blossomtree (Aug 3, 2010)

Evenin All

Well my post EC scan this morning was a bit suprising. No wonder I was getting a lot of pains over the weekend and since yesterday feeling a bit sicky and light headed - I now have 22 mature follies plus another 8ish small ones! 

I could tell they were taken aback a bit too, they took a blood sample and told me to stop the menopur. Conversation went a bit complicated after that but the general jist is that my bloods need to be 15,000 or under to do my EC without incresing the risk of me getting OHSS and that each 1,000 roughly represents one egg. So for example with my 22 follies, if I have bloods of 22,000 it would indicate all my follies contain eggs but it would be unsafe to do EC due to OHSS.

Got a call 2 hours later with my blood results and my level is currently 16,000 which although slightly over their max it isn't a big problem and they would still do the EC. However they said levels go up and down rapidly so I have to go for another blood test first thing tomorrow morning to check this level isn't rising or I won't be able to have EC until it drops to a safe level.

   they don't go up and stay at 16,000 so I can have EC and will have a possible 16 egss which I would be absolutely over the moon with!

Lordy this was the last thing I expected after having such a poor response to our first ICSI in October. Just want to be well and not get OHSS but more than that I want my 16 eggs  

Oh and my EC will fingers crossed be Wednesday now and not Thursday.

Good luck guys.

Lynn - So chuffed for you that your little guys have caught up, 16 follies is a really healthy number 

Lou xx


----------



## JulieBoo (Jul 6, 2005)

Oooo what a day Weds will be, we're all at it.

I am on Ovitrelle too, wondering about side effects if anyone has any info, have my trigger shot tonight argghhh!!

Julie x


----------



## dawnie1704 (Feb 25, 2010)

Hi Ladies


Lynn 16 follies is great!   My trigger was Ovitrelle. Don't think that i have really suffered any side effects. I have felt a bit sick but i think that is just nerves! 


Lou wow thats a lot of follies! I really hope your bloods come back ok tomorrow. Hopefully as you have stopped the menopur your levels will go down  


Julie hope you are ok?   Are you doing your trigger tonight?


I am really nervous about tomorrow i keep thinking what if i don't get any eggs. I got 4 eggs last time and i was really dissapointed. I really hope i get more this time. I would really like to go to blast this time. I will let you know how i get on


----------



## lindylou1 (Feb 3, 2011)

hi everyone,

Dawn, hope you are feeling okay about tomorrow and managing to keep the nerves at bay.   that it goes well for you. Pleased to hear you didn't have any side effects from the Ovitrelle, hopefully the rest of us won't either.

Lou, that must have been a shock for you this morning, hope everything goes okay tomorrow and that you are able to have your ec on wednesday. No wonder you have been feeling a bit off and sore with all those follies. 

Julie, what time do you take your trigger tonight? Mine not to bad at 11pm so can take it before bed.

This is so nerve wracking but exciting at the same time.  

   to you all

Lynn xx


----------



## JulieBoo (Jul 6, 2005)

Hi Dawn


All the best for tomorrow. lots of   s and  .  Can't wait to hear how you got on.


Yep, got my trigger shot in .... oh about 15 mins, just taken it out of the fridge.  I'm terrified of needles and not looking forward to it, but DH just pins me down and threatens to get the dogs to lick my ears if I won't let him do it.  The Puregon was fine, but this one looks like the Decapeptyl, which stung a bit.


Well done Lynn and Lou on your follies.


I have no idea how many I have and I figure ignorance is bliss, I do know that I have at least 5 on each side and on Sat they were about 14 to 16mm, I refused the Vag Ultrasound and only went with the belly version (I have my reasons, will worry about ET if and when I get there).  For some reason my clinic doesn't do the E2 bloods thing you are all talking about, I guess he knows what he's doing, but a bit worried about OHSS.  It's kinda nice being in the dark about it all, gives me less to worry about.


Right, time to lock myself and cry in the bathroom in anticipation of the injection, it's a routine unconditional and irrational fear I'm becoming accustomed to now lol.


Laterz Julie xx


----------



## lindylou1 (Feb 3, 2011)

Just think Julie, after today we have an injection free day tomorrow.......yipee!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JulieBoo (Jul 6, 2005)

Yay!!!!  Oh dear, here we go. DH here needle in hand.  Urghhhh


----------



## JulieBoo (Jul 6, 2005)

Hi

Just to let you know, Ovitrelle is easy, didn't hurt at all.  Yay, that's it, day off tomorrow!  Phew.


----------



## lindylou1 (Feb 3, 2011)

glad to hear it! This means I get a long lie in the morning and don't need to get up at 6 to do the meds. whahey, haven't had a long lie for two weeks! Knowing my luck will prob wake up at 6 anyway and struggle to get back to sleep again.


----------



## JulieBoo (Jul 6, 2005)

Oh, but just think of the satisfaction ..... "what time is it?  6am, oh, well, I think I'll just dose here for another hour and not get up to stick needles in me"    I am so going to milk EC day too, DH has his orders to totally spoil me rotten and I've booked Thu off work too, whether I need it or not.


----------



## dawnie1704 (Feb 25, 2010)

Hi Ladies


Glad your triggers went well! Yay for the drug free day tomorrow!  


Thanks for all your well wishes. Will let you know how i get on tomorrow


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Hi been following this thread and want to wish you all lots of luck.

In particular wanted to ask how you are doing blossomtree? I went ahead with EC the week before last with levels of 32,000!, but they choose to freeze all my embies. Hope you are feeling ok and drinking 3 litres of water and increased protein intake. Isotonic lucozade is also good. Good luck


----------



## lindylou1 (Feb 3, 2011)

Hi ladies,

Pixtrix, thanks for your good luck wishes. Sorry to hear you weren't able to go straight to et and that you had to have your embies frozen, that must be so frustrating. How long do you have to wait for FET?

Lou, how did your test go this morning? have been thinking about you and hoping ec can go ahead for you tomorrow.

Dawn, hoping everything is going well with you too for your ec, keeping everything crossed for you and looking forward to hearing how it went later.

Julie, I managed a lie in until half 8 this morning......bliss!!! Am going to have to go an buy myself a nightie for tomorrow as it's on my list of things to take and I don't have one. 

Lynn xx


----------



## Blossomtree (Aug 3, 2010)

Hey ladies

Pixtrix - Wow how did you convince them to go ahead with your EC with 32,000 levels? So sorry you have to wait for ET now though it must feel like such a downer after all the hard work our bodies through to get to EC esp when you got such a great egg yield. At least you know you have 5 frosties which is a good number so you can relax and get well ready for your ET in due course  

Lynn remember to leave your socks on during EC as your feet get cold up in the air while your under  

Well my blood was tested again this morning and my levels have gone up to 19,000 so I'm pretty fed up right now. Have been feeling particularly rough again since last night's DR injection and not really slept due to anxiety so looked like a zombie this morning and decided to give work a skip today as a just feel urghhhh yucky and zonked. 

Enough moping from me. I have to go in for another blood test tomorrow morning and and praying my levels will start to drop soon as I've not had stimms since Sunday night now. If they drop I will be on track for EC on Friday at the earliest. 

Wonder why my clinic won't do EC until my levels start to drop? They gave me a brochure on OHSS and the clinic state that 15,000 is the higest level they will go ahead with EC at. It just seems quite low in comparision to other practices esp for you Pixtrix where your level was 32,000. Also I have been thinking about this - lots of women get 20 plus eggs from EC so their levels MUST have been in excess of 22,000 as 1,000 roughly represents 1 egg? Lots of these women are okay and don't develop OHSS?

So many q's......

Had a lovely hot bath and feeling a bit more human for it  

Good luck Lynn for tomorrow   I'm thinking eggs for you

Lou xx


----------



## dawnie1704 (Feb 25, 2010)

Hi Ladies


Lynn and Julie god luck for ec tomorrow hope you get lots of nice eggies    


Lou sorry to hear your levels have gone up. Hopefully at tomorrows blood test they will have gone down   


Well i managed to get 7 eggs today. I am pleased as i only got 4 last time! I have to phone at 3pm tomorrow to see how many fertilize. I really hope 5 do and then hopefully i can go on to blast


----------



## JulieBoo (Jul 6, 2005)

Evening All,


Dawn, well done on your eggs!  that's brilliant.  Good luck for some positive news tomorrow afternoon, I'll be thinking about you.   


Lou, sounds like you're having a rough time of it at the moment, I'm sure your clinic know what they're doing and it's the best thing for you as an individual for what ever reason.  Fingers and toes are crossed for a good E2 tomorrow, so that you can have your EC on Fri.   


Lynn,  nighty?, no-one told me anything about a nighty.  To tell you the truth my clinic haven't even told me to be nil by mouth, but I put that all down to the language barrier.  I'm just gonna take my Uggs, a book and some pantie liners and hope for the best.  Good luck for tomorrow!!!     


Pixtrix, funnily enough, I haven't been drinking that much water or eaten any protein, but then I didn't know anything about any of that ..... oh hell, I hope this is all going to still work, it seems I have missed out on so much advice.  Still, I'll know for next time if there is one.  Do you know when your FET will be?  At least you have the chance to let the bloated belly and stress levels go back to normal before you Transfer.  After all this and my blooming rubbish week at work, I feel about ready to explode, not to nurture some embies.


Well I have to say I feel so nervous about tomorrow that I feel quite sick, I just want it over with now.  Thanks for all the well wishes and egg prayers. 


Julie x


----------



## lindylou1 (Feb 3, 2011)

Hi everyone,

Lou, How are you feeling honey, wish there was something I could do to bring those levels down for you. You must be so fed up. As Julie says, I'm sure they have put things back for good reason and hopefully your levels will have come down a bit by tomorrow, fingers crossed for you.

Dawn, Wow, 7 eggies, that's fantastic. Hope they fertilise well and thrive over the next few days. You will be sitting by the phone all day tomorrow! How was ec? Was it painful and were you fully under or just sedated?

Julie, yeah, a nightie. I was told to take a nightie, dressing gown and slippers as well as to go with no nail polish, no make-up, no deodorant, perfume, and to shower using fragrance free soap in the morning before I go. No food after midnight and nothing to drink after 7am (My op is at 10am, what time is yours?) They say the nightie thing is so you feel more comfortable in that than in a hospital gown although, knowing the NHS, even although we are self funding, it's probably to reduce costs and cut back on their laundry bills, lol!

well girls, wishing everyone the best of luck tomorrow with our various results etc. 

 and 

Lynn xx


----------



## lindylou1 (Feb 3, 2011)

oops, don't know what happened to the hug there, but here's another one for good luck, he he


----------



## JulieBoo (Jul 6, 2005)

Hi Lynn,

I have to be there at 0800 for a 1000 procedure so I guess as I'm an hour ahead in Germany, I'll be coming round as you are going under.  I'm having a short anaesthetic (not sure what that is really), but so long as I sleep through it, I'm more worried about the cannula.  My Dr said most people have really nice dreams and tell him they wish he hadn't woken them ... hmmmm ok, ze Germans are crazy people.

Best go dig out my nightie and stuff my face before the stroke of midnight then.  How are you feeling?  I'm feeling a little bit pessimistic, (but I do find you get nice surprises that way) and I'm almost too afraid to hope.

Julie x


----------



## dawnie1704 (Feb 25, 2010)

Hi Lynn


I just had a local so i was fully aware of everything. I had a bit of gas and air as it was a bit painful. I liked it when i could hear them shouting when they had found a egg from the room next door! I am feeling a bit tender now. I had to start the lovely crinnone tonight so have just been for a nice walk!I just hope that some of them fertilize tonight


----------



## JulieBoo (Jul 6, 2005)

Dawn


Oh you are brave, eeek, I'm terrified about the ET as it is, so hats of to you for just having a local.  What is crinnone, my Dr hasn't really talked much about anything after the EC.


I'm wishing for lots of little magic happening somewhere in a Petri dish for you tonight.


Julie x


----------



## dawnie1704 (Feb 25, 2010)

Julie


The crinnone is a progesterone gel that has to be inserted. It has to be done every night starting from today. After its done you have to go for a walk for 15-20 mins. I am sure they will sort you out yours tomorrow!


Fingers crossed both you and lynn get lots of lovely eggs tomorrow


----------



## lindylou1 (Feb 3, 2011)

Thanks for all the positive vibes.

The pessary/gel bit is the bit I am least looking forward to I think. Sounds kinda messy! My clinic haven't really gone into much detail about what happens after tomorrow yet either but I'm sure they will tomorrow. I'm having sedation and hoping I won't know much about what's happening until it's all over.

I know what you mean about feeling a bit pessimistic Julie. It's hard work trying to stay positive all the time. DH seems to manage it though, maybe it's a man thing.

Lynn xx


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Good luck everyone for your collections tomorrow, may there be a bumper crop   

Thanks Lindylou and Julie I'm not sure how long I've got to wait for FET yet. Hope to find out tomorrow, I have got a scan to check on the OHSS. I am aiming for april/may.

Hi Blossom, try not to worry, apparently your levels will peak and then start to fall after you have been coasting for a couple of days, so there is hope. My consultant gave me 3 choices. 1- go ahead with EC and be ill! 2. Coast for longer but risk egg quality or 3. Cancel. Initially I choose to cancel but then decided to go ahead and yes I was ill and hospitalised, but I felt it was worth it, especially after having a no response cycle! Its not standard practice for my clinic to go ahead with such high levels and it was a risk. I was given special medication and have had to stay on suprecur to help safeguard against the symptoms of OHSS. Lots of luck for tomorrows bloods and keep up those fluids and protein.


----------



## Blossomtree (Aug 3, 2010)

Pixtrix you are really brave to go ahead and I totally understand why you did, I hope you are feeling okay?

Thanks for all of your kind words ladies  

Going for my scan soon and I'm feeling a bit better this morning so hoping it's a sign they're droping.....

Julie -  I haven't done any of the 'extra' things a lot of women swear by this time around, I found it totally took over my life 1st time around but in an obsessive, unhealthy way for me so 2nd time around I've relaxed everything. I don't have caffiene anyway but I haven't been eating brazil nuts, pinneaple juice, having accupuncture, a high protien fish diet, keeping my tummy warm etc... and I had a few glasses of wine last weekend (well spritzers really) and feel a lot more like my normal self this time for it.

But everyone gets through TX in their own way so just do what works for you xx

Eggy vibes to all xx


----------



## JulieBoo (Jul 6, 2005)

Hi Everyone,


I hope you have all have a good day today.
Mine started out awful.  I barely slept last night for worry and this morning had to get up at 0530, which I hate (I really don't do mornings).  I felt so sick and my tummy was so sore I could barely put my socks on.  Then when we got in the car we found the Tom Tom wouldn't switch on and whilst we tried to find our way to the clinic, we got totally lost when there was a closed road.  Finally we arrived an hour late and the stern German nurse told me off.   


So we were showed to our room, which was nice, soft lighting and easy listening music, which totally de-stressed me after such a horrendous 2hrs of being lost in Bielefeld.  But suddenly it was hurry hurry, you're first in and we're running late.  There was no time for anything and before I knew it the drugs were in my arm and I was out for the count.  DH tells me that when I woke up I wouldn't let go of the Anesthetist's arm and kept thanking him for being so lovely ..... I don't remember that.


So, I got 15 eggies, for which I am still in shock.  I feel as though someone has been Irish dancing on my ovaries and have period pain like cramps, but the hot water bottle is easing that off and I fully intend to flush down my paracetamol with a cheeky glass of wine shortly.


One question, I got my pessaries (which looks just like a paracetamol capsule btw), I guess I have to get it as high up in my lady garden as possible, A bit concerned it my fall out though .... anyone have any more info on it? I have to do them 3 times a day until the 25th Feb... nice. Plus I have been told to have one injection of Decapeptyl on Monday, anyone know why?  I would have asked at my clinic, but it's just too difficult with the language thing (mental note, must learn German when I live in Germany).


Lynn, hoping you had a successful collection!
Lou, are you still on for Fri?
Dawn, any news?
PixTrix, hope you find out soon when your FET is, things are so much easier when you have a plan.


Lots of love to you all
Juliexx


----------



## dawnie1704 (Feb 25, 2010)

Julie wow 15 eggs thats fab! Sorry not sure about the pessaries as i have a gel. I am keeping my fingers crossed for you    


Lynn hope your collection went well    


Lou i hope your blood results have gone down today and you can have ec on Friday    


PixTrix i hope you found out today when FET is going to be    


I have just found out that out of 7 eggs 6 were suitable for icsi and 3 are showing signs of fertilisation. I am having ET tomorrow. I am hoping that they will let me have 2 transfered. I have a feeling that they will only let me have 1.


----------



## Blossomtree (Aug 3, 2010)

Lots of good egg collection results  

Julie - 16 eggs hurrah that is fantastic bet you are sore! Not sure what the injection you have to take is all about either sorry can't help with that.

Dawnie - I really really hope they let you have 2 embies put back   do you remember filling out a form before EC and part of the form you had to select the max no of embies you would like put back? Not sure if all practices have to use the same paperwork.

My bloods have risen AGAIN boooooo and now sit at 21   so back again tomorrow for another test and they also want to scan me again to check everythings okay in there still. I was worried about losing eggs from coasting like this and asked the nurse if I would, she said I need to lose some eggs and should see it as a good thing not a bad one. 

Conitnue to feel nauseous and now experiencing trapped wind like pains under my ribs - asked about these this morning and apparently it's my ovaries I can feel and not trapped wind, not sure why it feels that high up though?

So no EC until Saturday at the earliest for me humphhhhhhhhhhhh

 to all xx


----------



## lindylou1 (Feb 3, 2011)

Hi everyone,

Lou, sorry to hear you levels have gone up again, how frustrating for you. It's good that they are monitoring you so closely though. Hope you get some good news when you go back in tomorrow.

Dawnie, great news that three of your precious eggies are showing good signs of fertilisation. Keeping everything crossed for you for tomorrow hun. 

Julie, 15 eggies, wow, well done, thats great. How are you feeling now? What a stressful morning you had! As if this isn't all stressful enough. I have a mental image of a matronly like German nurse giving you a ticking off.

Pixtrix, any news on your FET?

Well ladies, I have to say my day went much better than expected and we got a grand total of 22 eggies. Where they had all be hiding I have no idea. I thought they maybe had the wrong person when they came into the cubicle to tell us. Had a very lazy afternoon and slept on the sofa for ages. Feeling a bit sore and uncomfortable now. I got the same gel as you, Dawn, but not to start taking it until Friday. 

 to you all, Lynn xx


----------



## JulieBoo (Jul 6, 2005)

Lynn, fantastic news on your 22 Eggies, check you out!  Hoping for magic in a test tube tonight for your little cherubs.  Are you taking the day off tomorrow too?  I feel pretty tender and whilst I feel better already, I think there is no harm in milking it a little, besides I'd rather be at home than work when I get the news tomorrow on how my eggs are doing.

Lou, hun I am so sorry things are still not going your way, how frustrating for you.  I don't know what to say.  Have a cup of tea and keep your pecker up. x

Dawn, how exciting, I am poised to hear how it all goes for you tomorrow.

Julie xx


----------



## lindylou1 (Feb 3, 2011)

Hi,

am taking the whole weekend off. Should be back shift all weekend which is our busiest shifts and I don't want to risk getting involved in a fight or struggle with anyone, esp if et is Friday or Sat. Plus my utility belt and stabby vest were really uncomfortable last weekend.

Think we def deserve some well earned time off!

Lynn


----------



## JulieBoo (Jul 6, 2005)

Oh  it's so refreshing to talk to someone about fights and stab vests Lynn.  I managed to get special permission to wear PT kit at work for a few days, otherwise I'll have to wear DH's combats.  Had to try to explain to my Sergeant Major on Fri why I couldn't do a loaded speed march for 8 miles, he just couldn't understand "but Ma'am, you love speed marches, where will we get our morale if you don't lead it".  

So looking forward to the next 3 days off, even if it is a little uncomfortable, I'm going to wear my hair down and find as many pink items of clothing to wear as I can. 

Good luck for your news tomorrow (I presume you get it tomorrow too), don't forget to let us know as soon as you get it.

Julie


----------



## Blossomtree (Aug 3, 2010)

Lynn that's amazing news, well done hun  

I had from EC up to end of first week of 2ww off work 1st time around but I was bored and wished I'd not taken so long off so not sure what I'll do this time, suppose it's up to my body really.

It was the constipation - sorry TMI! - that got me post EC last time so this time I plan to be prepared and have brought some over the counter stuff to help.

Will be waiting with baited breath to find out how you all do with fertilzation overnight   

Lou x


----------



## JulieBoo (Jul 6, 2005)

Oh Lou, the constipation!  that's the least of my worries.


I'm really sorry to bring this thread down a few levels, and apologies if anyone is offended, but perhaps it's me or the drugs that I have been on, but I've been so windy these past 2 weeks.  I'm certain I would have .... expelled a little air on the table today ... how embarrassing, legs in the air and me pumping whilst my poor Dr is right in the line of fire. I'm not sure I can look him in the face on Friday   


But seriously, since the EC any kind of toilet activities are feeling rather painful, hope it doesn't last too long.


----------



## Blossomtree (Aug 3, 2010)

Oh Julie you just made me chuckle, thank you I needed that!

I had all kinds of visions of your poor doc trying to work at the business end hehehe but on a serious note I'm sure they are used to it and after watching One Born Every Minute it's the midwifes who get to see the real front line action in that department 

I haven't been too bad with the old windy pops actually but had never had constipation until I experienced at EC and am not looking forward to it.

Feeling your pain, or will be soon enough fingers crossed


----------



## lindylou1 (Feb 3, 2011)

Lou and Julie,

Glad to hear its normal to be having trouble 'going', was beginning to wonder if something was wrong. Know what you mean about the gas too, vey embarassing. I had an 'incident' in the supermarket the other day where I thought it was going to be silent but wasn't. Of course it had to be a busy aisle I was in didn't it? Where was that hole in the ground when I needed it?!?

Lou, glad you are laughing huni, it's the best medicine!

Lynn xx


----------



## JulieBoo (Jul 6, 2005)

what is it about blowing off that is so funny?  It's even against some religions and definitely not lady like, my Mum would be horrified.  But laughing is the best medicine (even if it does hurt at the mo), so what the heck.

Lynn, your incident in the supermarket ... so funny .... still chuckling ..... lol.


----------



## dawnie1704 (Feb 25, 2010)

Hi Ladies


Have to say i am sat here chuckling at your posts about wind etc..


Lynn 22 eggs thats great! Fingers crossed you get great news tomorrow  


Lou really sorry to hear your levels have gone up again. Really   your levels go down and you can have ec soon. In my paperwork it does say 2 as a maximum but the clinic have said it will probably be 1 but there is a possibility of 2.


Julie hope your ok and get great news tomorrow!  


Thanks for all your well wishes. Its so nice to have people who really understand what we are going through. I will let you know how it goes tomorrow!


----------



## JulieBoo (Jul 6, 2005)

Urghh, still waiting for a phone call to find out if any of my eggs fertilised.  I'm pacing a hole in my carpet ... 




Just had the call, 7 fertilised, 2 going back in tomorrow at 1030 and some going on ice.  Phew and breath.


----------



## lindylou1 (Feb 3, 2011)

Julie, so pleased for you, that's great news. Hope everything goes well for you tomorrow. 

I've not had any word yet, have to phone the clinic after eleven to find out. Am busy clockwatching. 

Is your tummy still a bit sore? Mine still a bit sore and worse after eating/drinking.

Lou and Dawnie, thinking about you both and   your levels are down this morning Lou and that your et goes smoothly Dawnie. 

Lynn xx


----------



## JulieBoo (Jul 6, 2005)

Lynn


Yep, tummy is still a bit sore, but not as bad as yesterday, in fact over all feeling far more comfortable, even my boobs are less sore today.  These capsules I have to use are horrible, feels all sticky and I'm getting some brown/blood discharge, hopefully it's nothing to worry about... just want to go and have a nice hot bath, but I don't think I'm allowed, not that my clinic has told me any dos and don'ts.


Only 45 mins to go and you can make that call.  I ate Jaffa cakes to take my mind off the wait ... I'll be the size of a house by the time this is all over.  Good luck with your call, I'll check back here in an hour to see how you did.   


Dawn, don't forget to let us know how your ET went, I'd like to hear that it was a piece of cake ( cos I'm so nervous about it) but would rather know what to expect, so feel free to tell all. 


Lou, praying for good news for you today   .


----------



## lindylou1 (Feb 3, 2011)

OMG, can't quite believe it, just phoned the clinic to be told 16 of our precious eggies have fertilised. Am in shock. Still a long way to go though. et is going to be Saturday or Monday. If Saturday we can have two but if they take them to blast we are restricted to one. Such a difficult decision. Swaying towards two if that's possible come Saturday.

My boobs are less sensitive too and I have had little bit of brown discharge. Think it will just be blood from yesterday's op and I'm sure your will be too Julie. Still having trouble going which I think it why I'm feeling bit uncomfortable and sore still.

Start my gel tomorrow morning.

I remember reading another post which said it's fine to have baths up until et but definately not after.

Lynn x


----------



## JulieBoo (Jul 6, 2005)

Lynn, blooming brilliant news! 16!! wow.  I'm glad my clinic haven't given me any complicated decisions to make, I'm not sure what I'd do about the 2 or blast question.  Just go with your gut instinct, there is no right answer.


Good luck on Saturday, I'll let you know how mine goes tomorrow.


I had a bath in the end, I just needed it, but didn't run it too hot.


Right best go fetch a valentines card for DH, with all this excitement I nearly forgot about Monday.


xx


----------



## lindylou1 (Feb 3, 2011)

Thanks Julie,

Good luck for tomorrow hun, will be thinking about you and   everything goes well.

I'm gonna take myself off for a nice warm bath now too and go treat myself to lunch and a decaf coffee (surprisingly nice actually) at Starbucks!!! Feel a bit gulity doing that when off work sick but what the hell!

Cath up with everyone later, enjoy the rest of your day

 to you all,

Lynn


----------



## Blossomtree (Aug 3, 2010)

Lynn 16 fertilised eggs is amazing news, absolutely ****** brilliant you must be over the moon. I too would be totally torn if in your position    but you are in prime position right now so just wait and see what is on the table come Sat and I'm sure you'll be well guided by your doc/nurses and make the best decision for you.

Julie hope you ET goes smoothly tomorrow and the language barrier issues aren't too stressful for you. I'm guessing you've been told you need a fairly full bladder for the transfer though? I took this a little too literally last time and drank waaay to much water, I was in agony with my legs in stirrups and a flash light shining on my bits with doc doing his thing while the nurse pressed the scanner thingy down on my bladder to get a better view on screen. Arghhhhh I thought I would wee on him it was a close call but he seemed oblivious to my agony!

Dawn I hope you were able to have 2 put back today and are good little dividers

Quick update from me. I had another blood test this morn and am awaiting the call for my lastest E2 reading. I had another scan to check my lining is still nice and thick, which it is thankfully. I now have 40 follies!!! 30 on one side alone! Bloody eck but on the plus side I feel good today and the sickness has totally gone and my apetite is returning so I'm really hoping this means my E2 has fallen......?

Lou x


----------



## dawnie1704 (Feb 25, 2010)

Julie good luck for ET tomorrow i am sure it will all go very smoothly.


Lynn wow 16 fertilized thats great news! I agree with Lou see what is on the table on Sat. 


Lou hoping that because you are feeling a bit better this is a good sign and your E2 reading has gone down.


ET went very smoothly this morning. The only problem i had was my bladder was too full! It was painful when the nurse was pressing the scanner on my bladder. The nurse asked if i was ok and i said i really needed the toilet. She said i can see that your bladder is really full. She then said it was good as it makes the pictures a lot clearer. I now have 2 top grade embies on board! Feeling really positive at the moment!


----------



## lindylou1 (Feb 3, 2011)

Hi everyone,

I am so pleased that everyone has had a good day today.  

Dawnie, well done on your et, 2 top grades, that's fantastic, you have every reason to be feeling positive. Sending you sticky vibes! Your little ones are exactly where they should be and are hopefully making themselves right at home.

Lou, Glad you are feeling better and no more sickness. No wonder you have been feeling poorly with all those follies, that's one bumper crop you've got there girl! Any news on your E2 levels yet? Am crossing my fingers for you that they have come down.

Julie, hope your shopping trip was successful!

Speak later

xx


----------



## Blossomtree (Aug 3, 2010)

Dawn 2 top grades embies that's just what you want to hear and I really really hope they bed down for the longhaul   lordy never has a full bladder caused so much trouble has it but like you say it's better for the transfer.

Lynn I hope your 16 embies are doing there thing as we speak and dividing into lots of lovely cells.

My E2 has gone down yipeeeeeeeee   and EC is on for Saturday morning and I'm the first one in so hopefully first one back out too - not a fan of hospitals but who is hey!

So got to take burserilin, menopur and the one in the fridge in a few hours - eeeek 3 injections at once   and then I'm done with the flippin needles  

Lynn I know I've got a mini population evolving in my ovaries right now, I have kissing ovaries apparently but I'm feeling good aside from a corking headache right now still can't eat half as much as I usually would which is a blessing in disguise the amount of food I've been wedging down my neck!

Just hoping I still have some good eggs in there after all this coasting  

Will be great that we can all share our ICSI journey right through to test day and beyond. Wishing and praying we all come through this with a smile xx


----------



## lindylou1 (Feb 3, 2011)

Lou, I am absolutely delighted for you, so pleased that things are starting to pick up for you. Maybe we will both end up having et on the same day! 

I know what you mean about the eating, I am going to have to stop buying chocolate. I just can't have it in the house and not eat it! DH thinks he's being good to me buying me family size bags of giant buttons and 200g bars of dairymilk, bless. Between that and the reduction in exercise, hope he doesn't go off me when I look like the back end of a bus,  !


----------



## newmum (Jan 22, 2011)

Hi Lyn and Julie and everyone

I've starting writting on this thread to keep in touch, hope you don't mind.

Brilliant news for both of you for the eggies that have fertilised. Good luck Julie for your ET tomorrow.

Im loving all the chocolate you are eating makes me feel not too guilty!

I've got my second scan tomorrow and hoping my follies have grown since Monday.

x


----------



## lindylou1 (Feb 3, 2011)

Good morning everyone,

I am having a really lazy PJ day today! My tummy is still really boated and uncomfortable so I am going to stay firmly put on the sofa for most of the day and watch a couple of movies. The reason for the PJ's being that I am struggling to fasten any of my trousers! Had to go to my accupuncture appointment yesterday looking like a sack of tatties in my scruffy old combat trousers!  

Julie, how did your et go? I am dying to find out how it went.

Dawnie, How are you feeling now you are on your tww? How exciting! 

Lou, Hope you are still feeling better. You must be delighted not to have to take any more nasty injections. 

Newmum2be, hope you scan went okay, let us know how you got on.

Speak later and hope you all have a great day,

Lynn xx


----------



## dawnie1704 (Feb 25, 2010)

Hi ladies


Lou thats great news you can have EC tomorrow! Yay for no more nasty injections!!


Julie how did ET go. I hope everything went well!


Lynn hope your ok? Anymore news on your lovely embies?


Newmum2be hope your scan went well today!


My OTD is 2 weeks away it feels like a life time! DH is really looking after me, he is doing all the cooking and cleaning its great. He is totally convinced that this is our time. 
I had acupuncture yesterday afternoon which i think has helped me to relax. Is anyone else having acupuncture?


----------



## JulieBoo (Jul 6, 2005)

HI All.

Firstly and most importantly, Lou, fantastic news that you can have your EC tomorrow, I'm so thrilled for you, at last!

Lynn, good luck for tomorrow and your ET.

Dawn, I have now joined you on the 2WW, my DH has gone into protective mode too, just had to send him to work this afternoon, he's doing my head in and the Embies have only been in there 2 hours.

Newmumtobe, welcome to our little ditty.  Good luck with your scan, keep us posted on how you're getting on.

As for me, the ET went fine.  The nurse and Dr know my background and were amazing with me.  I had a little half sedative that took the edge off, felt a little like I'd had 2 glasses of wine after a really bad day at work.  DH held my hand and the Dr was in and out (ooeerr) within mins.  It didn't hurt at all, but I could feel it as he pushed the smaller catheter right in.  Watched as the 2 Embies were squirted in.  I was so desperate for a pee, I wasted no time in there at all.  I didn't ask too many questions, i've chosen to take the less knowledge is less worry route, but I do know that the embies are 2 x 4 cell, one is grade 1 and the other grade 2 (that actually means nothing to me)  and I have 3 on ice for next time.

Feeling quite positive, but realistic. Gonna spend the rest of today laying on the sofa, playing Wii and watching period drama's, then tomorrow I'm just gonna get on with life as normal.  Dr said I could even have a bath or swim, so long as water is not too hot.

So that's my news.  Lynn and Lou, over to you. xx Julie xx


p.s. oh and you'll all be pleased to know I didn't fart in the Dr's face this time.


----------



## JulieBoo (Jul 6, 2005)

Hey all, I've started a thread on 2WW:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=256202.msg4272332#msg4272332

should you wish to join, just in anticipation that we'll all be there soon enough. It'll be great to continue supporting one-another through to D day.

xxx


----------



## Blossomtree (Aug 3, 2010)

Afternoon lovely ladies

Thanks soooo much for all your kind words of encouragement. 

Not much to report from me, just on countdown to EC tomorrow morning. I had the best nights sleep all week last night and slept straight through it was bliss.

Chocolate has been my saving grace the last two days - when I've been off my food it's the only thing I want to eat   hehehe guilt free binging not even DH dares to look from me to the chocolate and shake his head in mock dissaproval which is his usual trick when I'm pre-menstrual and pig out ha ha the power is mine!

God I can't believe how fast things are moving for us all and already Julie & Dawn you are in your 2WW''s, to be joined tomorrow (or Monday maybe) by Lynn. I'll be joining you guys a little later then scheduled but better late than never next week fingers crossed.

Sounds like you have some top quality embies on board too so let the stickyness be with you xx

Julie good skills on starting the new thread for us all and I'll be there soon but not too soon I hope as I don't want to jinx myself but I'd LOVE to get to the B word  

In a bit xx


----------



## lindylou1 (Feb 3, 2011)

Hi all,

Julieboo, well done on your et, you must be delighted. Great that you had three extra to freeze too.

Lou, pleased to hear you are still feeling well and that you had a good nights sleep, makes all the difference.

Dawnie, glad your DH is spoiling you and doing all the housework and cooking etc. It's nice to get waited on every once in a while, lap it up as long as you can!

Had phone call from the clinic earlier and of our 16 fertilised eggs, 5 are doing well, 5 are doing fairly well and the rest are doing not as well (whatever that means?) The embryologist said she wold know more tomorrow morning and the nurse will contact us then to let us know if we've to go in tomorrow or see if we want to wait until Monday. Kinda swaying towards going for 2 x day 3's now. Hmmm, decisions, decisions! 

Still VERY bloated too. Mentioned it to the staff nurse on phone and she just said to keep drinking lots of water and rest up as have no other OHSS symptoms. Is sooooooo uncomfortable, especially bending down. Ow! 

On a brighter note, managed a good few back to back episodes of  'My Family' this avo (how sad am I!) Also have TV to self all evening as DH working OT until about ten. Doesn't happen all that often so going to make the most of it and watch all the soaps as DH detests them and moans until I agree to switch chanels.

Speak later,

Lynn xx


----------



## JulieBoo (Jul 6, 2005)

Hi Lynn.  How awful to be faced with a decision like this, I just don't know what I would do, all I can say is that whether they stick or not it is nice to have my embies home and the dreaded ET over with.  What ever decision you make, and what ever the result, just remember that the result would most probably be the same if you chose the other option ... that's why you have a choice, if there was a right answer, the Dr would have made it for you by now.  I still have some bloating, but I feel so much better now, keep a sports bottle of water or low fat isotonic drink with you and just keep sipping, no need to glug it down, really does help.  My boobs are so big, I think they're gonna explode .... DH is fascinated with them, but I will literally    kill him if he touches them at the moment.


Lou, you started out with us and you've been through the mill more than any of us. You certainly have my respect for maintaining your sense of humour and positiveness through such a tough time.  So so pleased you are feeling better and can't wait to hear how you get on with your EC, you deserve a great result more than anyone right now.   


Dawn, will keep in touch with you on the other thread so we can share our new list of complaints, don't want to put Lynn and Lou off the ET yet do we.    (only kidding girls, it's really not that bad).


Julie xx


----------



## lindylou1 (Feb 3, 2011)

Lou, good luck for tomorrow hun. XXX


----------



## dawnie1704 (Feb 25, 2010)

Lou good luck for EC tomorrow


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

sorry disappeared for a bit ladies had the nastiest of nasty AF's and haven't been able to do much! Good news is all settled down on scan with regard to OHSS.

Tough decision Lynn. I think at the end of the day the embryologist will steer you in the right direction. To get to blast would be fab as you will know for def the best one to go back in and you have got good numbers to go with that. Good luck

Wishing you lots of luck for EC lou and remember to keep up the fluids and protein after collection is all those empty follicles will be filling up with fluid and it would be at this time that the full afftects of OHSS could kick in, but you should be ok now your e2 levels are down.

Good luck in your 2ww Julie. Keeping everything crossed for a BFP

Good luck for your BFP Dawnie

I have got a FET planning appoint booked for March, but am going to bring this forward now as when I was still feeling poorly I wanted to do tx in April or May but now I'm feeling better I want it sooner!


----------



## dawnie1704 (Feb 25, 2010)

PixTrix sorry to hear you had a nasty af. Great news that the OHSS seems to have settled down  


Lou hope your ok and EC went well?  


Lynn how are you?


----------



## lindylou1 (Feb 3, 2011)

Hi peeps,

Lou, how did your ec go? Hope everything went well.   Can't wait to hear all about it. 

Dawnie, how are you coping with the 2ww? Is it driving you demented yet?  

Pixtrix, sorry to hear you had the AF from hell and pleased to hear the OHSS has cleared up. So pleased you are feeling up to bringing your appointment forward, a clear sign that you are feeling better!  

News from me - We had an appointment at the hospital this morning and spoke with the embyologist who told us that we have enough good grade emryo's to take them all to blast, so that's what we decided to do. So hope we have made the right decision but as you say Pixtrix, doing this gives the emryologist a better chance of selecting the best one then. Anyway, it's too late to change our minds now so no point stressing about it all weekend. 

Another reason for waiting is to let this bl**dy bloating and constipation (soz, tmi) ease off a bit. I had a scan and blood tests at the clinic this morning and the doc confirmed mild OHSS which I kinda suspected anyway tbh. Am not in any pain, it's just quite uncomfortable and more annoying than anything else.

My bloods came back pretty much okay but my ovaries are still a bit enlarged and I have a bit of fluid lurking about. The worst of it is I'm back on injections again. Just when I thought I had seen the back of those! This one is to thin my blood a bit. Also got to measure liquid in and out. (had to go an buy a new measuring jug to leave in the bathroom!)

Doc and embryologist are happy for us to go ahead with et on Monday if symtoms don't get any worse and no new symptoms otherwise we will have to freeze all and FET later.

Hope everyone having a good weekend. Has been quite a nice day here in South East Scotland. We went for a nice relaxing stroll in the countryside.

Lynn


----------



## JulieBoo (Jul 6, 2005)

Hi Lynn,  you must feel so much better now you have made the decision.  Good idea to let your body return to some normality first. Being in the 2WW with all the pains associated to the EC and the drugs leaves you feeling quite demented that actually it's your body rejecting the Embies, which I'm sure it isn't, but it's true what they say, you over analyse everything.  Good luck with your ET on Monday (valentines day ... how romantic).


Hi Lou, How did you EC go? Hope to hear from you soon.


Hi Pix, sorry about your miserable AF, but good news that you feel ready to start again soon.  Wishing you lots and lots of luck. xx


Well Day 1 of the 2WW I am going in sane already and I have been a little snappy with DH, he's been brilliant with me and done all the house work so to compensate i've had to let him watch football on the big TV, even though it is Leicester playing.  Currently trying to ignore him shouting at the TV .... don't boys realise the ref's can't actually hear them?


Speak to you all later


Julie xx


----------



## lindylou1 (Feb 3, 2011)

Nah, boys are too stupid to realise no-one on the telly can hear them. It doesn't matter what kind of sport it is, they'll shout. It's as if they are experts themselves. Mine shouts at the radio too if he's listening to the footie in the car. It's funny cos if we are in his car he chooses the station and if we are in my car he still gets to choose the station, how's that fair? 

Yeah, Valentines Day, will be a special one this year.

I am sure your little embabies are snugling in as we speak although I can imagine it must be hard not to over analyse things. Lots of   coming your way.

xx


----------



## dawnie1704 (Feb 25, 2010)

Lou hope your ok?


----------



## lindylou1 (Feb 3, 2011)

Hey Lou, hope everything ok, missing you xx


----------



## Blossomtree (Aug 3, 2010)

Hello everyone

Thanks lots for all thinking of me  

Feels like I've missed loads in the one day I've been away. Good to have you back Pix and glad to hear your going ahead with your FET earlier than planned that's definately something to look forward to! Lynn great news of your embies wow all going to blast that is fantastic you will be spoiled for choice and may even be lucky enough to have a hatching blast transferred. Julie and dawn hope your settling into the 2ww okay and Lynn and me will be joining you this week  

Well my EC went ahead as planned yesterday, sorry I've been away all day yesterday but I was being rubbish and lay on the sofa doing naff all and trying to move as little as possible as it felt like my womb was falling out haha TMI! 

I only got 9 eggs from all those follies and would be lying if I said I wasn't a little dissapointed but apparently coasting reduces eggs as they can either shrink or become irretreivable (spelling!) blah blah but it was the only option due to my E2 levels and I would have surely got OHSS if they had done EC when my levels where high. 

Got the call I'd been holding my breath over this morning......... 7 eggs were suitable for injection and of those 5 have fertilised. The clinic said they are very happy with that and I will be having either a 3 day transfer on Tuesday or a 5 day transfer if they look healthy enough to take to blast.

Overall I'm really happy with this result as last time we only got 3 suitable egss and only 1 fertilised.

Oh and really sad to hear you have mild OHSS Lynn but it sounds like you have been monitored well andwill be okay to have your beautiful blast transferred on Tuesday.

Lou xx


----------



## lindylou1 (Feb 3, 2011)

Lou, so good to hear from you and so please that everything is okay. You deserved a day off doing naff all! Hope you are recovering well from ec. 

That's great that 5 of your eggies have fertilised, am delighted for you. I can understand whu you would have been disappointed initially but it's all worked out well. Isn't it such a relief to have that phone call and hear good news.   they are doing well, wouldn't it be great if you are able to have a blast transfer.

Feel like someone has pumped up my tummy with a bicycle pump, its so bloated. None of the other symptomsso far though so fingers crossed we can have et tomorrow. Even if this gets worse it will all be worth it to get a BFP. What we women put ourselves through, huh? 

big  's for everyone,

Lynn xx


----------



## JulieBoo (Jul 6, 2005)

Lou, well done on your EC results.  So pleased you're moving forward again.

Lynn,  all the best for tomorrows ET.


----------



## dawnie1704 (Feb 25, 2010)

Lou thats great news 5 of your eggs fertilised! Hope your feeling a bit better today and your not too uncomfortable  


Lynn good luck for ET tomorrow


----------



## lindylou1 (Feb 3, 2011)

Hi everyone,

Just a quick update to let you all know, et went well today. One little blasto back where it belongs, fingers crossed it's a sticky one. Two into the freezer today and hopefully another five going in to keep them company tomorrow.

So, that's me officially on the tww, DH fussing already but got peace this avo cos he's gone into work.

Lou, how are you feeling after ec and any news on et? Hope your little embies are progressing well. 

Speak soon,

Lynn xx


----------



## Blossomtree (Aug 3, 2010)

Hey Lynn

So chuffed you got your blast on board, seems like an age waiting to have your embie put back. Now you can settle into the 2ww, well perhaps settle is the wrong word but you know what I mean - your bit is over  

Great to have 7 potential blasts to freeze, they will keep you going!!

So I hope your OHSS is gone or lots better now?

My ET is today at lunchtime unless I get a call to cancel which will mean we're going to blast. Like you I'm 50/50 about which I want so am glad the clinic are making the choice for me and I can just forget about it all.

So I'll be joining the 2ww thread soon.....

Lou x


----------



## lindylou1 (Feb 3, 2011)

Hi Lou,

Good luck for your et if you have it today. It's great to get that part out of the way, it's so unromantic isn't it?  I found the weekend really dragged waiting to see if they'd made it to blast.

Feeling quite positive at the moment but we'll see how long that lasts! Only eight sleeps til test day.

The OHSS seems to be settling down a bit too which is good. Wasn't quite so bloated and uncomfortable this morning when I got up, although that seems to get worse as the day goes on. Think the injections are starting to do their thing now. Still quite constipated though which seems to be quite common after treatment. Not a very pleasant side effect.

Did you do anything special for valentine's day?

Good luck again and let me know how you get on 

Lynn xx


----------



## dawnie1704 (Feb 25, 2010)

Hi Lou


Good luck if you have ET today.


----------



## Blossomtree (Aug 3, 2010)

Hi Lynn and Dawn

Yes had ET today but it was a complete   nightmare will tell you about it on the other thread as I'm going to move over there now and it could be a long post  

Well my valentines day was pretty same old, me n him don't really bother with it and we're going away first weekend in March so we had a nice 3 course meal cooked by moi of course as he is true caveman and clueless in all things domestic - unless his pulling a blinding blag!

Hope your valentines days were more romantic than mine though.

I'll see you on the other side as going next door now

Lou xx


----------

